# Danish Dough Whisk for NYT bread



## JoeV (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the Danish dough whisk from Eric at Breadtopia.com.  ( I can be such a cheapskate sometimes) I have never used anything like this before, and was really skeptical if it was all that he said it was. It really surprised me as to how quickly and thoroughly it mixed the NYT bread dough, and cleanup was a snap.

Also, after doing a Google search to get the best price, I found that Breadtopia had the best price, and his shipping was only $1.85 by USPS. If you make a lot of NYT like I do, you'll thank yourself for buying one.

JoeV


----------



## Russellkhan (Jul 20, 2008)

I have two - both sizes that Eric sells. They're great. I use the small one mostly for mixing my sourdough starter.   Also, I highly recommend Breadtopia as a source for baking equipment. Eric has been excellent to do business with every time.


----------

